
What Exactly Is Vegan-Mayonnaise Company Hampton Creek Selling? - colinprince
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/11/hampton-creek-josh-tetrick-mayo-mogul/540642/?single_page=true
======
jstewartmobile
Their mayonnaise is actually very good. If they were making anything less
shelf-stable I'd pass, but they'd really have to _try_ to screw up canola oil,
pea protein, and lemon juice.

------
doozy
No eggs = no mayonnaise

~~~
jstewartmobile
Have you tried it? To me it tastes closer to homemade than the brands that do
use eggs.

